# Complicated BFD hookup question



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry if this is answered somewhere, but I've been searching for a few hours & can't find an answer to my hookup question.

I have two subs and an Onkyo receiver with dual sub outputs connected to a Sampson amp using RCA to 1/4" cables. To add a BFD in between I know I can simply connect the 1/4" cables into the BFD but I'm not sure how to connect the BFD to the Sampson.

I guess I can buy 4, 1/4" adapters then use RCA cables. I also can track down 1/4" to 1/4" cables. My question is can I use the xlr output if I'm using the 1/4" input? With xlr I think I would need female to female xlr cables.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

gary thomas said:


> My question is can I use the xlr output if I'm using the 1/4" input?


 Yes. For both channels of the BFD’s outputs, the 1/4” and XLR jacks are paralleled (same thing for the inputs actually). So just get the cables of your choice to connect between the BFD and your amp – XLR or 1/4”.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

*BFD hookup questions*

Does anyone know if there is an easy step by step instruction of how to send filters from REW to a BFD1124? Please don't tell me to read the BFD manual...I've been pouring over it! 

I know how to manually enter filters, but I recently upgraded the eprom on my BFD to 1.4 & would like to send files via MIDI. I've gone through the steps to allow the BFD to accept MIDI transfers, but each time I send over the file nothing happens. 

Here are my specific issues:

1. How do I select a preset? Is it as simple as choosing PA in the filter mode & turning the dial to a filter number?
2. Does it matter which preset to overwrite went transferring filters from REW?
3. After the file is sent, I'm not prompted to save or do anything...nothing on the BFD changes. Am I missing a setting to allow the BFD to accept the file?
4. I assume the in/out button needs to be green, but it is not flashing during MIDI communication...does it need to be set any differently? 
5. I'm using a MIDI SPORT UNO, which is recognized in the Comm setup of REW, connected via USB to the MIDI Input of the BFD. Seems simple enough, but is that correct? There are two midi output cables on the SPORT UNO & I've tried both. I'm using the "IN" on the BFD...not the Thru or Out. 

Thanks!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

There's no easy step-by-step that I'm aware of ( excepting what's in REWs Help File & the scattered info in various stickies ) .

Below is the BFD's , midi configuration ( step-by-step, that you'll want to repeat/redo ) to configure the unit to receive Midi commands .

That's the step ( that I think ) most stumble on . 

Once the unit is properly setup to receive midi , the green "In/Out" light ( will flash ) when the unit is receiving midi commands .











Be aware , your midi interface has both "IN" & "OUT", midi connectors ( that look identical ) . 
- Use the one that has embossed printing on it saying ; "To Midi In" ( assuming yours is like the various pics I've seen ) .
- Since you may have missed this cabling info, your earlier efforts would certainly have been, quite "hit or miss" .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: BFD hookup questions*



gary thomas said:


> Does anyone know if there is an easy step by step instruction of how to send filters from REW to a BFD1124? Please don't tell me to read the BFD manual...I've been pouring over it!
> 
> I know how to manually enter filters, but I recently upgraded the eprom on my BFD to 1.4 & would like to send files via MIDI. I've gone through the steps to allow the BFD to accept MIDI transfers, but each time I send over the file nothing happens.
> 
> ...


I suppose that there's always the possibility that your firmware update , didn't actually happen . Have you seen anything that would give a confirmation that it did ?

*Questions 1 - 4* ( they're all moot / see below for the explanation ) ;

- The REW midi "dump" will simply over-write ( plow through ) whatever currently exists within any program that you select ( to use as your REW filter container ) . The data overwrite is immediate & non-reversible ( it is also immediately saved / if you followed the correct setup procedure ) .

:sn:


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

When I checked the firmware version after installing the chip it went from 1.3 to 1.4. I'll double check to make sure I went through all the setup steps properly & used the correct midi cable.

Thanks.


----------



## Mat0633 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: BFD MIDI hookup question*

Hi Everyone,
I am new to the forum. I am excited to learn the REW BFD combo to automate the filter set ups. But from the various info i found, it seems like no easy works to set up the MIDI control part. So how's going Gary since your last post? I am thinking of buying a FBQ1124P or FBQ2496. I would like to go for FBQ2496 to take advantage of the 96KHz sampling rate. 
I could not found any info whether the FBQ2496 can communicate with REW through MIDI to automatically set up the filters. Does anyone can shed lights on me?
Thanks so much!
Lap


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW can communicate with the BFD1124P and FBQ2496 over Midi to send filter settings to them, though it cannot read back any settings from the units. Details are in the REW help.


----------



## Mat0633 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi John.
Thank you so much for your reply. I ordered a FBQ2496 this afternoon. Will receive it next week.
I appreciate very much your effort in making the REW available. I am a professional acoustic engineer, working in Bruel & Kaer as senior application engineer for ten years before setting up my own firm.
My hobby in good reproduced sound and electronics since grade 5 drove me to become a acoustics professional. Pursue of excellent picture and sound quality becomes my every day experiments. When I search for internet resources to fuel my exploration, I found this site and the vast information provided by generous people like you. Thank you indeed!
Lap
Thanks again!


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Quick question about hooking up a processor to BFD 1124P to Subwoofer (one sub only) with an RCA to 1/4 inch (TRS) cable.

How many rings should the TRS connector have for this arrangment, one ring or two rings?

Since I have only one sub, I think it should be a mono (one ring), but some people tell me to use a two ring version.

Which one should I use? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The number of subs makes no difference. The three-ring version is TRS, which is for balanced connections. The two-ring version is TS, which is for unbalanced connections. RCAs are unbalanced connections, so you need a TS to RCA cable, like this one (actually, you’ll need two of them). There’s no such thing as a TRS to RCA cable anyway, except headphone splitters which won’t work for this.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Wayne,

Thanks for the direction and correcting me. So it is called 1/4 inch TS male connector.

I checked the website you included for the TS connector. But the connector in the picture seems to have a single ring (by single ring I mean one black ring).

Here are the others I found based on your direction. Are the ones in the following websites the right ones? Can I use one of the following connectors to make my own RCA to TS cable?

http://www.parts-express.com/neutri...source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furutech-FP...46668414?_trksid=p2054897.l4275#ht_436wt_1362

I think you mentioned that I need two of those cables (one for processor to FBD and one from FBD to the sub). My sub accepts RCA and XLR. Can I connect the processor with one RCA/TS to Behringer 1124P and from Behringer to the Sub use an XLR cable since FBD has XLR out and the sub has XLR in?

Thanks for your time

Sharok


----------



## Mat0633 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Sharok,
One ring is enough if your down stream is RCA (unbalance), use one ring then the second contact on the TRS output socket will be short with the third "ground" contact by the sleeve of the TRS plug. The shorting of second contact (out of phase signal) to ground converts the signal format to unbalance for the sub's RCA input.


----------



## Mat0633 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Sharok, 
When I post I didn't see your communications with Wayne. I agree with Wayne. You can use 1/4" to RCA to make the connection. My opinion is whenever possible, use balance to balance (XLR to XLR) connection, both the theory and my subjective listen experiences prove balance to balance is much better than unbalance. (provided the balance circuit and components quality used are applied properly). If the processor has XLR balance output for sub, use XLR to TRS for the connection with the Behringer 1124. In case the sub output on the processor has RCA only, you have to use RCA to 1/4" to feed the Behringer 1124.
Use XLR to XLR from the Behringer 1124 to the sub to complete your connection.


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Afternoon Mat,

I'll do my best to get a processor with XLR connections so I wont have to go through the connection pain.

But in case I couldn't get a processor with XLR out, I'll have no choice but to go with what Wayne suggested (TS/RCA).

Isn't a TS connector the same as a *Mono headphone jack*?

*Are the connector I chose based on Wayne's suggestion, the correct ones for making an RCA/TS cable?*

*Would you or Wayne please verify the DIY connections I chose (for TS/RCA) by checking these websites:*

http://www.parts-express.com/neutri...source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furutech-FP...46668414?_trksid=p2054897.l4275#ht_436wt_1362

Thanks again.


Sharok


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry sharok - I’ve been out of pocket for the past couple of days, but it looks like I lead you astray. When I said TRS was “three rings” et. al. I was thinking about the three _sections_ the connector shaft has. I can see in your reply to my post you were thinking of the actual black rings.

So yes, 1/4” TRS (tip-ring-sleeve) plugs have two black rings, and TS (tip-sleeve) has one ring. Either one of the plugs you linked will work for making your own RCA to TS cable (although there’s no good reason to pay $12 for one). You might want to check my tutorial on making your own cable for my recommendations for RCAs. And yes you can certainly use an XLR to XLR cable between the BFD and subwoofer.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Evening Wayne,

Many thanks for the directions and for your step by step RCA/TS cable making tutorial. My goal is to purchase a processor that has XLR outs. If I cannot find what I want, I'll have to either make a TS/RCA cable or purchase the one you showed me.

It seems like the quality of the connector is not gonna change anything for Behringer, so as you mentioned, I don't need to buy an expensive connector. 

The Hosa cable will do.

Sharok


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Good Afternoon,

If I disconnect and reconnect DSP 1124P power cord from the outlet, will it wipe out all my settings or will it save my settings in its memory?

Will disconnecting and reconnecting the power cord re-set DSP 1124P?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Anything saved to a preset is remembered.


----------

